# Passing of BGen E.A.C. 'Ned' Amy  -  2 Feb 2011



## George Wallace (3 Feb 2011)

It is sad news to hear that a very special person to the Armour Corps, and the Canadian Forces as a whole, has passed away.  We regret that we announce the passing of BGen EAC 'Ned' Amy, 2 Feb 2011.

====================================================

From John Boileau:

All, 
I regret to inform you that BGen Ned Amy passed away late on Wed evening Feb 2 in Camp Hill Veterans' Wing of the Halifax Infirmary.
Son Mike from Ottawa will be arriving in Halifax Thur morning (weather permitting), while son Bob will be arriving from Hawaii either Thur evening or Fri morning, depending on connections. 
Although Ned's wishes were that there be no military funeral, Mike and Bob will discuss further once both are here on the ground. 
Arrangements will be handled by Cruikshank's Funeral Home, 2032 Robie St, Halifax (tel 902-423-7295), where visitation will occur, details to follow.  IAW Ned's wishes he will be cremated and funeral held at Trinity United Church in Mahone Bay, date TBC.
I had a short visit with Ned on Tue morning about 10:00; he was lucid but fairly weak. 
Please pass this email on to anyone who knew Ned but whom I may have missed. 

Thank you.

John Boileau

========================================

He will be greatly missed.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (3 Feb 2011)

From the newsletter of the Royal United Services Institute of Nova Scotia 
Dispatches Edition 02/07, August 2007 http://www.rusi.ca/Dispatches_Aug_%2002-07.pdf



> RUSI NS Member Awarded France’s Highest Honour
> by Col (retd) John Boileau
> 
> In 1967, as a newly minted Centurion tank-troop leader, I was dispatched along with the rest of my squadron from Camp Gagetown, N.B., to reinforce our armoured regiment stationed in what was then West Germany.  We were there for an annual event known as "flyover."
> ...


----------



## Fishbone Jones (3 Feb 2011)

I first met Gen Amy in Germany during the early 70's.

I never thought it possible to pack so much energy and joie de vivre into such a small package. Until I met him.

Another black hatter that will be sorrly missed. We're losing too many too fast.


----------



## Rifleman62 (3 Feb 2011)

Another of the Greatest Generation. We will never forget.

2510 BGen (Ret’d) Edward A.C. “Ned” Amy OBE, DSO, MC (RMC 1936)

http://everitas.rmcclub.ca/?p=13249

A 1939 graduate of Royal Military College of Canada, he commanded A Squadron of the Calgary Regiment in Italy, where he won the Military Cross for his “determined and gallant leadership in taking and holding a vital bridgehead over the Moro River” with his Sherman tanks in December, 1943. He arrived in Normandy, France on July 26, 1944, seven weeks after D-Day. Three days later, then-Major Amy commanded a troop of the 22nd Guard Grenadier Canadian Armoured Regiment in the fight for Grentheville.

During the next five weeks, he participated in all the battles that led to the liberation of Normandy. His regiment was awarded four distinctions for its action in the Battle of Falaise. He led an attack against Kurt Meyer’s notorious 12th SS Panzer Division that resulted in the liberation of Cintheaux and Bretteville. From August 14 to 17, 1944, his unit was committed to the battle of Rouves, where his tank was destroy ed. Finally, he took part in the fights of Falaise against elements of the 3rd SS Panzer Division and the 2nd SS Panzer Grenadier Regiment. After the Battle of Normandy, his unit went into action on the Seine and Somme Rivers, liberating many towns and villages and taking many German prisoners. In the closing months of the war, he fought in Belgium and Germany, where he was wounded.

LCol E.A.C. Amy was appointed General Staff Officer Grade I in the Canadian Section Headquarters First (Commonwealth) Division, Korea from 16 Aug 52 – 3 Aug 53. He was a recipient of the Distinguished Service Order, an Officer of the Order of the British Empire, and recipient of the Military Cross, the Canadian Decoration and the American Bronze Star. He retired as a Brigadier-General in 1972. On July 18, 2007, he was awarded the prestigious Legion d’honneur, France’s highest distinction. In the citation, Mr. Nicholas stated that Ned Amy “demonstrated outstanding bravery in France during the fiercest battles of World War II.” On the 7th of November 2007, he was presented the Royal United Services Institute of Nova Scotia SAC award.

He lives in Halifax. He is an ardent advocate for the reactivation of the Halifax Rifles, which were disbanded in 1965. The Halifax Rifles, an armoured recce unit, was reactivated on Sunday, May 10th, 2009.

Newly Released: *Five Days in November is a Dutch Author's Tribute to Canada's Courageous Soldiers*
 http://www.allvoices.com/news/7874830-newly-released-five-days-in-november-is-a-dutch-authors-tribute-to-canadas-courageous-soldiers

January 13, 2011 The story of the liberation of the Netherlands is, simply on its own merits, a truly remarkable one, a tale of courage, determination, and sacrifice. It is made even more so in a newly released publication entitled Five Days in November: The Liberation of Welberg and Steenbergen in World War II. The author is Robert Catsburg, a 40-year-old Dutch chemical engineer who has long held a passionate interest in the story of Canada's soldiers and their freedom-fighting on behalf of his homeland. The book is translated into English by Ineke Hardy, a military widow, now re-married and living in Ottawa, and a certified translator with fluency and expertise in Dutch, French, German and English. Over the course of Five Days in November's 140 pages, author Catsburg goes into considerable detail to tell the story of the liberation of Dutch communities of Welberg and Steenbergen. Catsburg's admiration for the courage of the Canadian soldiers and that of the Dutch civilians who were finally to know the joys of liberty is clear and constant. The book, in its own way, is a tribute to Canada and its military; it is also a book of gratitude from a Dutch citizen of today to those Canadians who paid the ultimate price to free the people of a faraway land. What makes this book unlike many others written on the subject of Canadian military history is its abundant and poignant testimony from Dutch witnesses, who were all children in November 1944. It will resonate with the great-grandchildren of Canada's World War II soldiers, some of whom have seen their fathers or mothers depart forand die inanother far-away country, to free Afghanistan and its people from the evils of the Taliban. Five Days in November is a book that belongs on the bookshelves of anyone seeking insight into the liberation of the Netherlands. Author Catsburg has created a book that is cohesive and rich in detail, a treasure trove of new information, in the telling of the story of the battles for Welberg and Steenbergen. This is a reflective, must-read publication for those who want to remember the soldiers of Canada who fought so bravely to stop Hitler's Nazis in their tracks, and for their great-grandchildren, to whom the torch of remembrance will be passed. In the book's foreword, highly decorated Canadian Brigadier-General E.A.C. "Ned" Amy (ret'd) offers this heartfelt tribute: "The Canadian Army was the finest band of brothers a soldier could belong to. I am proud to have served with them and I am forever mindful of those who never made it home and who shall remain forever young in the Canadian and Commonwealth war cemeteries scattered across the landscapes of Italy, France, Belgium and the Netherlands . . ...Catsburg's Five Days in November does its part to ensure that those horrific times will never be forgotten and never repeated...Catsburg Edited and translated by Ineke Hardy


----------



## Edward Campbell (3 Feb 2011)

Brig Amy was the brigade commander when I was a junior officer in 2RCR in Soest. He was an enterprising and energetic commander and a gifted trainer/leader as well as being a very nice person. I fondly recall a Christmas Eve he an Mrs Amy hosted for groups of single officers from the nearby camps (Bde HQ, C/8CH, 2RCR, etc). I had the pleasure of meeting him, now and again, in retirement and I was always a little more than pleased when he remembered me.

RIP, Sir.


----------



## Old Sweat (3 Feb 2011)

I served as a LO in HQ 4 CIBG when he was the brigade commander. Simply put, he was a tiger. I remember a static equipment display for a senior German officer who held a high-ranking NATO position. (One of my jobs was to stage these shows.)  As I recall the German was a bit pompous and condescending. At one stage, when viewing a M113 Ambulance Herr General said "Ach, I rode in one of these twice." Ned Amy shot back, "I rode in one twice too, and we won!"

He was kind enough to write the forward to my book on Operation Totalize.


----------



## George Wallace (7 Feb 2011)

Death: Brigadier-General E.A.C. (Ned) Amy, DSO, OBE, MC, CD 

Ladies and Gentlemen, 

It is with sadness that The Regiment announces the death of Brigadier-General (Retired) Ned Amy who passed away on the 2nd of February.  General Amy was a former wartime serving officer of the Ontario Regiment, the King's Own Calgary Regiment (in Italy where, while in command of A Squadron, he was awarded the Military Cross) and the Canadian Grenadier Guards (in Northwest Europe where, while in command of No. 1 Squadron, he was awarded the Distinguished Service Order).  He is a former Director of Armour.  He was the 25th Commanding Officer of the Royal Canadian Dragoons (December 1953 to September 1956), and he later served as the Colonel of the Regiment from 1970 to 1975 followed by service to the Armour Corps as our Colonel Commandant from 1978 to 1980.  In his long and distinguished career, General Amy commanded the Royal Canadian Armour Corps School, the first Canadian contingent of the UN force in Cyprus, the 1st Canadian Infantry Brigade Group in Calgary, and the 4th Canadian Mechanized Brigade Group in Germany.  Other awards bestowed upon General Amy are the Officer of the Order of the British Empire, and the US Bronze Star for meritorious service whilst serving as the Senior Operations Officer in the Commonwealth Division in Korea.  In 2007, France awarded General Amy with their highest distinction - the prestigious Legion d'honneur - for his role in the liberation of the villages of Cintheaux and Bretteville during the breakout from Normandy and subsequent fighting in Falaise.  

Most amongst you will recognize General Amy as the namesake of Amy Tank Park located at Petersville in the CFB Gagetown Training Area – fittingly the starting off point for all of us as we set out to try to emulate the accomplishments of this great leader.  As you can see in the picture below, General Amy was in fine form when the tank park was re-dedicated on the 3rd of May 2008.

An article written by Col (Ret’d John Boileau) and contained within the August 2007 edition (02/07) of The Royal United Services Institute of Nova Scotia's Dispatches provides a very fitting synopsis of his wartime service and career highlights.  It can be found at the end of this email.  There is also an article in today's edition of the Halifax Chronicle which can be found at the following address: * http://thechronicleherald.ca/Metro/1226001.html

Funeral Arrangements. The life of General Amy will be celebrated during a 'Soldiers Funeral' at the Trinity United Church on Edgewater St in Mahone Bay (tel 902-624-9287) commencing at 1400hrs on Thursday the 10th of February.  His service will be followed by a reception in the hall at the rear of the church.  

Visitation.  An afternoon and evening visitation will take place at Cruikshank's Funeral Home, located at 2666 Windsor St, Halifax (tel 902-423-7295) on Tuesday the 8th of February.  Precise timings will be contained in an obituary to be published in the Halifax Chronicle on Monday the 7th of February.  

Dress.  Dress for serving members is DEU 1A (tunic with medals).  Mourning bands for CWOs and Officers will be available at the entrance to the church.  It would be quite appropriate for retired members to wear their medals.

Condolences and Remembrance Anecdotes. Condolences and remembrance anecdotes can be forwarded to Colonel (Ret’d) John Boileau at johnboileau@eastlink.ca.  Further, should you wish to do so, and in lieu of flowers, a donation in General Amy's memory can be to organizations and associations near in dear to General Amy, the details of which will also be contained within his obituary in the Monday edition of the Halifax Chronicle. 

Tasks. Tasks are simple: 

     RCD.  Overall OPI for CF support.  Provide ceremonial altar accoutrements and photographer.
     C Sqn (RCD), of 2 RCR.  Provide Quarter Guard, Bearer Party, Ushers, and a Piper.  Include participation from: Armd Sch, Halifax Rifles, 8CH, and the PEIR.  Note that there will not be a firing party as the interment will occur later in the Spring during a private family ceremony.
Col (Ret'd) John Boileau.  
     Col Boileau (the singular POC to the family) will coordinate the celebration of life, in terms of CF support, in accordance with the family's desires.


Closing Remarks 

If I have missed anyone, the fault is mine and mine alone.  To ensure all within the Corps have been notified, I encourage you to please pass this email as freely as you like.

In light of the limited time to effect coordination, I do not intend to forward any greater detail than what is contained herein unless it becomes absolutely necessary. Should you have any questions or concerns please do not hesitate to call or email me direct at the addresses and numbers contained within my signature block below.

Many thanks to all of those that have been, or will be, assisting us in bidding a fitting adieu to one of the Corps' great leaders.

Respectfully, 



Dyrald Cross 
Lieutenant-Colonel | lieutenant-colonel 
Commanding Officer 
The Royal Canadian Dragoons 
National Defence | Défense nationale 
PO Box 9999 Stn Main | C.P. 9999, Succ Main 
Petawawa, ON, Canada K8H 2X3 
Government of Canada | Gouvernement du Canada


----------

